# por si



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mi libro de gràmatica da esta explicaciòn:

Cirsuctancias eventuales => llevaremos el paraguas *por si* llueve.
*por si acaso*.
*no vaya a ser que* llueva.

Lo que no entiendo es si todas estas tres formas tienen el mismo significado. Seria el equivalente de "nel caso che"? Podriais darme otros ejemplos por favor?


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Mi libro de gramática da esta explicación:
> 
> Cirscunstancias eventuales => llevaremos el paraguas *por si* llueve.
> *por si acaso*.
> *no vaya a ser que* llueva.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es si estas tres formas tienen el mismo significado. Sería el equivalente de "nel caso che"? Podríais darme otros ejemplos por favor?



En los tres casos el significado es más o menos el mismo. Se coge el paraguas  como prevención, antes de que llueva, previendo que pueda llover. Si digo "Llevaremos el paraguas en caso de que llueva" lo que queremos hacer es coger el paraguas una vez empiece a llover, y no antes. No sé si en italiano la expresión "nel caso che" tiene también el mismo matiz.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sì, creo que tenga el mismo sentido.
Como se traduciria la expresion por si acaso?


----------



## irene.acler

_Por si acaso _se traduce con _caso mai / nel caso che._


----------



## Cecilio

"Por si acaso" ha due usi diversi in spagnolo:

- per introdurre una orazione subordinata, p.e.: "Cojo el paraguas por si (acaso) llueve".

- come sintagma avverbiale: "Cojo el paraguas por si acaso".

Come si direbbero queste frasi in italiano?


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> "Por si acaso" ha due usi diversi in spagnolo:
> 
> - per introdurre una orazione subordinata, p.e.: "Cojo el paraguas por si (acaso) llueve".
> 
> - come sintagma avverbiale: "Cojo el paraguas por si acaso".
> 
> Come si direbbero queste frasi in italiano?



Mi intento:

"Cojo el paraguas por si (acaso) llueve" = prendo l'ombrello nel caso venisse da piovere

"Cojo el paraguas por si acaso" = prendo l'ombrello, non si sa mai (che venga da piovere)


----------



## Dankgerit

Yo eso lo diría: _se per caso._

"Cojo el paraguas por si (acaso) llueve" = se per caso piove prendo l'ombrello.

Es claro que no es la traducción literal por ser esta frase realmente "por casualidad", sin embargo podría ser otra manera de expresarlo.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Entonces cuando se usa por si acaso se omite la frase subordinada?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Dankgerit said:


> Yo eso lo diría: _se per caso._
> 
> "Cojo el paraguas por si (acaso) llueve" = se per caso piove prendo l'ombrello.
> 
> Es claro que no es la traducción literal por ser esta frase realmente "por casualidad", sin embargo podría ser otra manera de expresarlo.




Yo creo que tu traduccion tiene un significado un poco diferente de la traduccion de Irene ( nel caso che venisse a piovere ). Con lo que has escrito tu, yo pienso que tu cojes el paragua solo si empieza a llover antes de que tu salga de casa.  Mientras, si digo " prendo l'ombrello nel caso si mettesse a piovere", significa que cogo el paragua tambien si no llove cuando salgo de casa; lo cogo en la eventualidad que se ponga a llover pero al fin, podria nisiquiera utilizarlo.
No sè si me he explicado.


----------



## cristinilla

No es así, IPC, _por si acaso_ es una locución adverbial que equivaldría a _'por si ese el caso'._ Generalmente se usa 'por si acaso' solo y 'por si' como locución conjuntiva.
DRAE:
Por si acaso:
1. loc. adv. En previsión de una contingencia. "_Hay que salir con tiempo, por si acaso"_. Usase también como locución conjuntiva: _"Fíjate bien en lo que dicen, por si acaso /por si hay que replicarles". _

Yo he estudiado que _'por si acaso'_ se traduce como _'caso mai'_.
Entonces, como dice Irene, si yo digo a una persona: _Non si sa mai!_ , ¿cómo se distingue si digo 'por si acaso' o 'nunca se sabe'?


----------



## irene.acler

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Yo creo que tu traducción tiene un significado un poco diferente de la traducción de Irene ( nel caso che venisse a piovere ). Con lo que has escrito tú, yo pienso que tú cojes el paraguas solo si empieza a llover antes de que tu salga de casa. Mientras, si digo " prendo l'ombrello nel caso si mettesse a piovere", significa que cojo el paraguas también si no llueve cuando salgo de casa; lo cojo en la eventualidad que se ponga a llover pero al fin, podría ni siquiera utilizarlo.
> No sé si me he explicado.


 

Espero que no te moleste si he corregido algo  
Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. La frase de Dankgerit tiene un matiz diferente.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

cristinilla said:


> No es así, IPC, _por si acaso_ es una locución adverbial que equivaldría a _'por si ese el caso'._ Generalmente se usa 'por si acaso' solo y 'por si' como locución conjuntiva.
> DRAE:
> Por si acaso:
> 1. loc. adv. En previsión de una contingencia. "_Hay que salir con tiempo, por si acaso"_. Usase también como locución conjuntiva: _"Fíjate bien en lo que dicen, por si acaso /por si hay que replicarles". _
> 
> Yo he estudiado que _'por si acaso'_ se traduce como _'caso mai'_.
> Entonces, como dice Irene, si yo digo a una persona: _Non si sa mai!_ , ¿cómo se distingue si digo 'por si acaso' o 'nunca se sabe'?



De hecho era lo que queria decir tambien yo, pero es que no me he explicado bien.
Pero en italiano caso mai es una locuciòn conjuntiva asì que no me parece lo mismo de por si acaso.
Para distinguir el significado de "non si sa mai", te ayuda el contexto generalmente.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

irene.acler said:


> Espero que no te moleste si he corregido algo
> Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. La frase de Dankgerit tiene un matiz diferente.



Gracias Irene! Tengo una relaciòn de amor y odio con los accentos!


----------



## cristinilla

Prendo l'ombrello nel caso _venisse da_ piovere  
Si dice venisse da o si mettesse a?

"Cojo el paraguas por si acaso" = prendo l'ombrello, non si sa mai 
¿Se traduce como Cojo el paraguas, nunca se sabe o por si acaso?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

cristinilla said:


> Prendo l'ombrello nel caso _venisse da_ piovere
> Si dice venisse da o si mettesse a?
> 
> Si dice in entrambi i modi. Forse la seconda espressione è più comune.
> "Cojo el paraguas por si acaso" = prendo l'ombrello, non si sa mai
> ¿Se traduce como Cojo el paraguas, nunca se sabe o por si acaso?
> 
> Si traduce por si acaso.


----------



## cristinilla

Gracias, IPC, qué tontería, si en español prácticamente (*casi* *siempre*) es lo mismo decir 'Nunca se sabe' que 'por si acaso'.

En estos casos de prevención siempre valen los 2, *pero *ante una pregunta tipo ¿Vendrás a Milano el próximo año? en español siempre se responde: 'Nunca se sabe'/'Quién sabe'. _Por si acaso_ sería incorrecto, se utiliza como fórmula preventiva.
En italiano me imagino que es lo mismo:
L'anno prossimo andrai a Milano? _Non si sa mai!_ (equivale a chi lo sa!, nunca se sabe!, quién sabe!)
Es así?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

cristinilla said:


> Gracias, IPC, qué tontería, si en español prácticamente (*casi* *siempre*) es lo mismo decir 'Nunca se sabe' que 'por si acaso'.
> 
> En estos casos de prevención siempre valen los 2, *pero *ante una pregunta tipo ¿Vendrás a Milano el próximo año? en español siempre se responde: 'Nunca se sabe'/'Quién sabe'. _Por si acaso_ sería incorrecto, se utiliza como fórmula preventiva.
> En italiano me imagino que es lo mismo:
> L'anno prossimo andrai a Milano? _Non si sa mai!_ (equivale a chi lo sa!, nunca se sabe!, quién sabe!)
> Es así?



Exacto! Gracias a tì tambièn!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Por si las moscas equivale a por si acaso?


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, significan lo mismo. Pero "por si las moscas" es más coloquial.


----------

